# Smoking pizza



## grinder (May 29, 2008)

Anyone tried it? Just thinking, thin crust with fresh tomatoes, garlic, mozzarella , basil and evo, smoked with cherry sounded good. Any suggestions on temp, time, ect? My gosm will hit 400 deg. , no problem, 550 with a grease fire. I'd even try a frozen, for giggles.


----------



## 7outof10 (May 29, 2008)

i have grilled a pizza ......a couple  to miney beers at the cabin and no stove propain for the stove = grilled pizza ..... i think it was ok not that good but idk it was different


----------



## pitrow (May 29, 2008)

there's a couple of threads on here about smoking pizza, most people have done it with success.

I've never tried it, mostly because my smoker won't get hot enough, but my brother has a Traeger pellet grill and he did a couple of the "take-n-bake" type pizzas on it a while ago. I think he pretty much just followed the directions for cooking the pizza (350 for 20 minutes or something like that). They turned out great, especially the garlic chicken one. The smoke flavor on that took it through the roof.


----------



## ddave (May 30, 2008)

I smoked a couple of frozen burittos awhile back as have others on SMF.  Have heard of frozen corndogs being smoked as well.  

Seems to me you can cook just about anything in the smoker.  If your smoker will hit oven temps, just cook it for as long as you would in the oven.  If it won't go that high, just adjust cooking time til the food is done.  The burritos said (IIRC) 45 minutes at 300.  At the time, my smoker was coasting at 270 so I left the burritos in for an hour.   Added a little smoke for flavor.  Those were the best frozen burittos I have ever tasted!!

Experiment and have fun.

Dave


----------



## emtee (May 30, 2008)

I have smoked pizza on several occasions. I have a huge garage and we often party over there. It's also where my smoker and charcoal grill live. Smoked pizza can be done well, but it CAN be a PIA. My smoker will go to 300F, but at that temp it takes too long to brown the crust, and so the toppings dry out. Now I'll tell you what I do. You can laugh, or call me nuts, but with enough beer, here is how it's done:

Make your favorite crust recipe. Either grill the crust on both sides or prebake it in the oven until browned to your liking (only takes a few minutes on the grill with no pan under it). Take it off the fire and pile the pizza ingredients on the prebaked crust as usual. Smoke with your favorite wood until cheeze melts (different times for different temps, but all of our smokers will get hot enough to eventually melt the cheeze). You will need very little smoke; everything on the pizza picks up smoke very readily, so don't use much wood.

OK, by this time I've slammed down a few home brews, so the last step is the odd one. I fire up a propane torch and lightly brown the top of the pizza to my liking. Just remember that the browness is proportional to the length of time the torch hits the cheeze, and with enough beer in you, it will not take long to have a VERY WELL done pizza! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway, they are fun to make if you have the time and patience. And they are freakin to die for!!!

Yet another $000,000,000.02 worth


----------



## jbg4208 (May 30, 2008)

That's funny right there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol !


----------



## kookie (May 31, 2008)

I have done frozen pizzas in my smoker..............They were some of the best pizzas I have ever had............I just put a lit smoke to them............


----------



## gased_up (May 31, 2008)

I've tried grilling normal pizza. . but frozen pizza? sounds new to me..i've got to try  it someday!


----------

